# Visual hollowing



## DKMD (May 31, 2015)

Here's a clever idea that's a lot cheaper than the retail options:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (May 31, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Here's a clever idea that's a lot cheaper than the retail options:



The first person to make one and sending to me for testing will win my undying gratitude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

LMAO when he puts the lathe in reverse.  

I don't understand how the camera can see the outline of the tool through the vessel. Maybe he explained it and I missed it - I only watched it once. Love his dialect I could listen to that guy all day. Don't like a few of the Brit dialects but his is really nice. Can't really figure out what part he is from though sort of Welsh and sort of Canterbury but not really either.


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> LMAO when he puts the lathe in reverse.
> 
> I don't understand how the camera can see the outline of the tool through the vessel. Maybe he explained it and I missed it - I only watched it once. Love his dialect I could listen to that guy all day. Don't like a few of the Brit dialects but his is really nice. Can't really figure out what part he is from though sort of Welsh and sort of Canterbury but not really either.



He marked the outline of the tool on the monitor with a grease pencil. I've got a laser rig for hollowing but that looks like a great way to change it up. I might have to consider that if/when the laser dies.

@kweinert did something similar in this thread but using the backup camera might simplify it a bit....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/visual-hollowing.19214/#post-248780

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> He marked the outline of the tool on the monitor with a grease pencil.



I still don't get it then. If he marked it with grease pencil on the monitor, how is it moving around like it is?


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I still don't get it then. If he marked it with grease pencil on the monitor, how is it moving around like it is?



The camera stays stationary in relation to the cutter since it moves back and forth with the rig. If the cutter is in the center of the screen when you are outside the vessel then when you move inside the cutter is still in the same place relative to the camera. Same as with a laser hollowing rig, if you line up the laser with the cutter than it stays in the same spot in relation to the cutter no matter where you are in the vessel.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Same as with a laser hollowing rig, if you line up the laser with the cutter than it stays in the same spot in relation to the cutter no matter where you are in the vessel.



Yes that is obvious it has to do that. I was remembering it wrong though that was the problem. I thought that the outline was moving around on the monitor but I just watched that part of it again and it is stationary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes that is obvious it has to do that. I was remembering it wrong though that was the problem. I thought that the outline was moving around on the monitor but I just watched that part of it again and it is stationary.



Actually there is a magic gnome inside the thing that moves it around as he cuts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Actually there is a magic gnome inside the thing that moves it around as he cuts.



I like magic gnomes. But I usually get stuck with the magic gremlins, the bastards.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2015)

Shoot Doc, you could just use the rig you Docs use to scope knees.... I'm surprised you haven't adapted one yet....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2015)

Thats just too damn cool. For $36 you just can't go wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Shoot Doc, you could just use the rig you Docs use to scope knees.... I'm surprised you haven't adapted one yet....



Have you seen the sticker price on that medical crap?!

You could probably buy the company that makes that little reverse auto camera for about the same price as an arthroscopy setup!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Have you seen the sticker price on that medical crap?!
> 
> You could probably buy the company that makes that little reverse auto camera for about the same price as an arthroscopy setup!


Well maybe you could just borrow it then...


----------



## DKMD (Jun 2, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Well maybe you could just borrow it then...



Night raid? Quick strike team? Go in quiet or guns a blazin'? I like where this is headed!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2015)

Or you could just set your lathe up in the OR

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 3, 2015)

Fellow in our wood turning club purchased an endoscope camera http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-5M-4LE...nake-Inspection-Video-Camera-WP-/111662374577 It's not this one but I know he got it off ebay.

He plugs that into a lap top computer. He too draws a circle around his cutter on the lap top screen so when he's hollowing he only goes to the edge of the circle so he has a consistent thickness. Of course he's replaced the laser on his hollowing rig with this camera.

I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy, humm.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

